# Temps



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

Have fx6100 oclocked to 4.6 and I am seeing temps around 66-69 on prime. Is this acceptable. Idles around 35-40


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

System is m5a99x
650w 
6570 asus
8gb 1600mhz


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Maximum operating temp of the 6100 is 70°C. You're within spec, but barely. I'ld be downclocking or looking for a better cooling solution (or both).


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Yep I would downclock a bit Your psuhing your cpu with that OC.


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

Normal use, i never see over 40....


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

dorsn't matter, with stress your pushing it.

The idea of overclocking is to get decent temps under stress, your temps are not decent under stress.


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

Fine :sad face: would 2 fans at like 2500 rpm in push pull on my h60 help


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

What is the exact model of your PSU?. When i pushed my I7 960 from 3.2-4ghz i was getting the temps you were having and i was fine with it. But its not my hardware so i wont suggest anything else than what's already been said


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

650tx corsair.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

some CPUs just wont overclock very high, even the same makes.


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

But will the new faster fans help?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

possibly.

Overclocking is totally experimental. Someone with the eact same rig as you may get different results because not every cpu is equal.

You may find that you still have to downclock or you may find the new fans help.


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

So ture identical Systems can differ in overclocking potential. Intel have a process of "Binning" there chips after testing. The weaker ones go to become the lower end of the I7's where the almost perfect go to the Extreme end of the spectrum (black edition and such)


----------

